# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > پروژه Mono >  آموزش نصب mono for android

## Saeed-CANcel

سلام...
با توجه به اینکه خیلی از دوستان در نصب مشکل داشتن امروز نشستم یه آموزش رو براشون ساختم!!!
ایشالله که بدردبخور باشم...
لینک دانلود pdf

----------


## mehri_mollalo

سلام 
دوست عزیز بی نهایت ممنون از زحمتی که کشیدید فایلتون واااقعا مفید و کارا بود 
بدون مشکل با توجه به فایل شما پروژه ای را اجرا کردم فقط در نهایت که باید خروجی APK را بر روی گوشی نصب کنم 
از پوشه bin فایل APK ساخته  شده را بر روی گوشی نصب کردم ولی موقع اجرای برنامه با پیغام زیر روبرو می شود :
Unfortunately, myApp has stopped.

بی نهایت ممنون می شم اگه پاسخ بدید ، بد جور گیر کردم ، گفتم شاید نسخه آندروید گوشی من با نسخه ای که  برنامه را برای آن می شازم متفاوت باشد ولی هر نوع API Level رو هم تست کردم.

----------


## samanmari

@mehri_mollalo
*تو فلدر bin دو فلدر دیگه هم هست
*"Release" & "Debug" *از کدوم استفاده کردی؟
باید از فلدر*Release*فایل apk رو برداری که یکیش sign شده و یکیش unsign شده هست، که اگر sign نکردی باید* *unsign رو* *برا تست رو گوشیت نصب کنی‌ ولی‌ برا*Release*تو مارکت‌ها باید* *sign* *بشه*

----------


## samanmari

@mehri_mollalo

----------


## mehri_mollalo

@samanmari بی نهایت ممنون بابت پاسخی که دادید و مشکلم برای نصب روی موبایل حل شد 
فایل Signed شده رو از پوشه  Release  برداشتم و بدون مشکل نصب شد.
فقط اینکه از همین فایل برای ارائه در مارکت ها هم میتونم استفاده کنم یا اینکه باید کار خاصی انجام بدم ؟؟

ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## samanmari

@mehri_mollalo
*نه نمیتونی‌*
*چون این فایل با
default key Xamarin OR VS Sign
شده باید یه key برا خودت بسازیو باهاش Sign کنی‌.*

----------


## ziduat

با سلام
خیلی ممنون به خاطر آموزش خیلی خوبی که قرار دادین  :لبخند: 
یه سوال داشتم: من می خواستم توی این پروژه ای که برای اندروید ساختم از کتابخونه های emgucv استفاده کنم. می خواستم بدونم نوشتن برنامه با این کتابخونه ها توی این پروژه، فرقی با پروژه #C معمولی داره؟!؟ 
و یه سوال دیگه: برای استفاده از ابزارهای toolbox باید یک layout اضافه کرد؟؟ توی لود کردن این layout به من ارور میده! میشه راهنمایی کنین؟

ممنون

----------


## mehri_mollalo

سلام 
دوستان من میخوام از کامپوننت Seekbar برای صوت استفاده کنم که مثل Media player وقتی seekbar جابجا میشه صوت هم جلو و عقب بره 
خودم خیلی سعی کردم ولی به نتیجه ای نرسیدم.
بی نهایت ممنون میشم اگر کسی کمک کنه

----------


## sinister

سلام دوستان
من mono Android  را بدون مشکل رو VS 2012  نصب کردم یم پروژه New  میکنم اما وقتی Run  میکنم 2 تا Error میده اولیش 
Could not create the android package . see the output "build  " windows for more details . میده و بعد از اون error زیر رو میده :
There ware deployment errors.continue ? وقتی Yes  میزنم میگه :
MonoDroid does not support running the previous version.please ensure your solution builds running or debugging it.
لطفا بگید باید چیکار کنم
ممنون

----------


## lord_helgard

سلام
آموزش جامع و خوبی بود، اما وقتی میخوام NDK رو آدرس دهی کنم در قسمت Tools - Option  با این ارور مواجه میشم 
لطفاً راهنمایی کنید 
Cannot find ndk-stack.exe in specified NDK

----------


## shakib

سلام من mono  رو تو vs 2013 راه اندازی کردم حالا وقتی برنامه رو کامپایل میکنم حتی ماشین مجازی هم ران میشه ولی یه اخطار درباره package failed میاره به شرح زیر… لدفن بگین چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟
Could not create the Android package. See the Output (Build) window for more detailsیه مشکل دیگه هم اونه که xamarin studio میگه که اکانتت expire شده… اینو چیکار کنم؟؟؟

----------

